# Magia General > Lo Mejor y lo peor >  CARTOFICCIONES (De Pit Hartling)

## Solitude

A quién pueda interesar, voy a dar mi humilde opinión como aficionado novel a la magia que soy, acerca del valor de este librito....

Mi sincera recomendación es que *NO COMPRÉIS* este libro. Hace un año ya que lo adquirí y después de leerlo y releerlo un millón de veces, no he conseguido sacarle el más mínimo provecho a lo que me gasté por el. Soporífero en extremo, sus rutinas son tan difíciles como carentes de verdadero interés. Por no hablar de la pésima forma en que se explican. 

Algunos detalles técnicos son de muy difícil realización. Puede que esto despierte el interés de aquellos magos que buscan superarse con nuevos retos, pero los efectos de estas rutinas no valen el esfuerzo que se ha de realizar por aprenderlos. 

Se trata pues de un fino librito (con solo 7 rutinas) que pretende aportar un plus de ideas nuevas. De todos los libros que tengo de magia, este es de lejos, el peor de todos ellos. Lo más seguro es que si alguna vez aprendes a sacarle partido a sus técnicas, termines por dejarlas aparcadas a un lado con temas MUCHO más interesantes.

Así que hazme caso y no te arrepientas comprando un libro como este, a no ser que seas un ávido lector de toda la literatura de magia. De lo contrario, hay muchísima literatura mágica de mucho más alto interés y bastante menos cara. A mi el dinero ya no me lo devuelve nadie. Por lo menos que este consejo sirva para que otros no caigan en el mismo error.

Un saludo.............

----------


## ignoto

Solamente decir que, por la información que tengo, este es un libro dirigido a cartomagos de alto nivel.
Yo no lo tengo porque no llego hasta ahí pero dos grandes cartomagos valencianos están encantados con ese libro.

Tal vez sea una compra para gente que tenga unos conocimientos muy altos pero no creo que sea una mala compra.
En todo caso, una compra a destiempo.

Todo esto no es mas que mi opinión personal, y yo no soy cartomago. De hecho, no cojo una baraja mas de una o dos veces al mes y la técnica mas compleja que conozco es el forzaje por hojeo (mal hecho).

----------


## manolo

No puedo estar mas en desacuerdo, el libro es de nivel alto y quizas solo de aqui por algunos años le des el debido valor, pero aunque sea solo por la parte teorica  y los pensamientos de la forma de ver la magia de Pit, vale la pena.

----------


## miguelajo

Bueno, a mi me parece un libro buenisisisisisisismo.
Las ideas, los efectos las explicaciones, el ingenio, los artículos teorícos. Sin duda uno de los magos más inteligentes y que mejor construye de todo el panorama mundial..
Los 7 juegos son 7 joyas...
Para gustos los colores.
SALU2
Miguel AJO
PD: Has provado a hacer el de las cartas al tacto?, el del duelo al sol, el de sentido para los colores?..Ensayalos, dominalos, hazlos en público y luego dime si es una birria.

----------


## Solitude

Es cierto eso de que "para gustos, colores". Me alegra que vosotros hayáis sacado provecho y satisfación del libro. A mi desde luego no me compensa en absoluto el precio del libro en virtud a su contenido.

Es cierto que las técnicas son de alto nivel, pero eso no significa en modo alguno que cualquiera de nosotros las pueda aprender. A mi personalmente no me importa trabajar las técnicas complejas siempre que el efecto lo merezca, pero este no es el caso según mi opinión.

Respecto a la forma en que están explicadas las rutinas, solo decir que el libro lo compartimos tres personas diferentes y todos concordamos en que es difícil entender muchas cosas claves en los desarrollos de los  juegos y lo excesivamente caro del libro.

En fin, yo sinceramente me sentí robado al ver el poco material para el excesivo precio, y de ahí que no quisiera que a nadie le pasara como a mi. Me dices los volúmenes de la mnemónica de Juan Tamariz (por poner un solo ejemplo) que sale por 105 euros, y no me cuesta pagarlos porque la obra lo merece. Eso e incluso más. Pero un librito con siete rutinas, que estoy convencido dejará aparcadas el que las aprendió, me parace un error. A mi personalmente no me seducen, por muy reconocido y genial que sea su autor. Pero hay están vuestros comentarios que son tan respetables o más que el mío.

Espero que nadie se sienta ofendido por mi franqueza de expresión.

Un saludo.......

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hola, estamos ante un claro ejemplo de compra equivocada. Antes de comprar hay que asesorarse lo mejor posible para que luego nadie se llame a engaño y te lleves una decepción. 

Igual que a mi hija no le compro juguetes para niños mayores de 3 años... yo no me compraría un libro de estas características... ni uno que se titulara "cartomagia para super expertos", cada cosa a su tiempo, y si bien es cierto que puedes sacar un montón de ideas, la mayoría de las veces estas no llegan a amortizar la inversión realizada. Me ocurrió algo parecido con los libros de Pepe Carrol 52 Amantes, cuando lo leí por primera vez me parecieron terriblemente complicadas todas sus rutinas, ahora que controlo un poquito más el tema y me defiendo bastante bien con algunas cosas.... esos juegos que me parecían increiblemente difíciles continuan siendolo pero cada vez un poquito menos, y dentro de unos 20 años... si sigo con mi pequeña dosis de magia diaria... creo que conseguiré que alguna de las rutinas de Pepe dejen de darme miedo. 

Un fuerte abrazo

----------


## Solitude

Sí, seguramente lleves razón también en esto. Eso sin embargo no quita que el libro sea exageradamente caro.

Un saludo y encantado de haber charlado un par de veces contigo.

P.D: Por cierto, tienes una niña preciosa.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hola Solitude, muchas gracias, encantado también de saludarte y charlar de nuevo contigo...

Hay muchos libros sobre magia, pero los que realmente están dirigidos a niveles avanzados suelen ser bastante caros. El otro día leí una entrevista que hacían creo que a la directora dé la editorial Páginas, aunque no estoy seguro, el porque del precio tan elevado de los libros de magia e ilusionismo. Una de las causas, entre otras muchas, era que así se mantenía a salvo de los profanos, nadie que esté verdaderamente interesado en la magia se gastaría los importes que valen. Aunque también es cierto que hay verdaderas maravillas que no son precisamente caras, y me refieroa menos de 30 €

Un abrazo.

----------


## Felipe

Un libro de magia puede parecer caro en comparación con otros libros, pero si analizamos su contenido y la cantidad de horas de estudio y de disfrute que proporciona, es barato.

----------


## Eduard J

Estoy de acuerdo con la opinión de que antes de comprar un libro es importante saber si las rutinas que contiene se adaptan a nuestro nivel o no, y por ello mismo, creo que lo que no podemos hacer es recomendar a la gente que no se compre un libro por el hecho de que aún no seamos capaces de dominar las técnicas que requieren sus juegos. 
Por ejemplo, soy consciente de que si me compro un libro de Guy Hollingworth, seré incapaz de hacer ni uno sólo de sus juegos, pero no por eso diría que es un mal libro y una pérdida de dinero, pues para otro mago con más nivel técnico le puede ser útil. 

Ahora bien, otra cosa distinta sería si las rutinas que contiene no me parecieran ni originales ni buenas, independientemente de su grado de dificultad, y eso sí que sería algo a criticar. No sé si tu crítica al libro de Harling anda por estos caminos, Solitude. 
Personalmente, encuentro que el libro de Pit Hartling tiene juegos excelentes, aunque difíciles. Por ejemplo, en varios de ellos es preciso dominar a la perfección la mezcla faro, pero aún no dominandola (como es mi caso), juegos como "Con un sólo dedo" o "Sentido para los colores" para mi ya valen el precio de todo el libro. De hecho, hace ya bastante tiempo que los incluí en mi repertorio de magia de cerca, y aseguro que son una maravilla a los ojos de los espectadores.

Un abrazo,

Eduard.

----------


## Solitude

Es lo que ya he dicho, para mi el libro es excesivamente caro y carece de casi total interés. Tal vez sea porque, como se ha comentado, soy bastante profano y hay otras cosas que despiertan mucho más mi interés.

Al menos vuestros comentarios dejan claro que no es un libro nada recomendable para el público profano (como yo). Lo más seguro es que se aburra.

Saludos........

----------


## RobertoG

A mi me gusto muchisimo el libro.
Duelo al sol
Inolvidable
Con un solo dedo

Me parecen juegos buenisimos.

Y hay 4 mas que quizas en otro momento les saque partido.

¿Cuanto suele costar un buen juego de magia con cartas?
Los libros casi siempre salen mucho mas baratos que los juegos sueltos.

Seguro que alguna vez habeis comprado un juego, y cuando lo habeis recibido os habeis sentido estafados, pues bien eso es mucho mas dificil de que pase si lo que comprais son libros. De hecho, a mi todavia no me ha parecido que tiraba el dinero al comprar un libro de magia, cosa que si he sentido cuando he comprado algun juego.
un saludo

----------


## magtonen

en eso último te doy completamente la razón...

 no he leído el libro, pero aunque no te gusten las rutinas o sean muy complicadas las técnicas, los libros te dan ideas o salidas para otras cosas y juegos que ya haces, no?? 
yo soy muy nulo aún en técnicas, pero por ejemplo, daortiz hace mucha magia muy potente sin técnicas complicadas y con mucho mucho descaro. y es un crack. el triunfo en abanico es un claro ejemplo. 

no creo que haya que ser super técnico para hacer buena magia, aunque cada uno tiene su evolución y aprende las cosas que puede y quiere con sus limitaciones, también es verdad que cuando te compras un libro o juego y no eres capaz de realizar ni la mitad de las rutinas porque no sabes hacer las técnicas, es un chafón.  pero para eso hay que informarse mucho y preguntar, cuando quiero comprar algo, me aseguro, me meto en foros y donde sea para sacar información acerca del producto que quiero comprar, pero si se trata de magia, eso es más difícil y hay que hacerlo por dos...o por tres.  saludos

----------


## Nani

Pues para mí es un librazo! Nivel medio-alto, pero un librazo. De las 7 rutinas 3la mayor parte son bastante asequibles. Creo que son geniales y con ideas muy innovadoras. Muy recomendable!

----------


## Rubenn

Para mí el libro es una maravilla.
"Con un solo dedo", hay que probarlo para saber que impresión causa en los profanos, recomendado 100%, "el señor del caos", "Inolvidable", los artículos teóricos, es un libro que he disfrutado y sigo disfrutando cada vez que lo leo y realizo estos juegos.
Lo recomiendo, aunque el nivel es más bien alto.

----------


## Sarbatxo

Totalmente de acuerdo. Un gran libro y con  juegos muy factibles con un nivel tecnico "medio" yo no diria siquiera "medio/alto" por que yo no considero que lo tenga y, como digo he podido realizar todos los juegos sin problemas.

Evidentemente no es un libro para "profanos" como dice que se considera solitude.... Si realmente eres tan nuevo, consulta antes de comprarte cualquier cosa. En los foros seguro que encontraras apoyo de mucha buena gente que te ayudaran a no tener esa sensación de haber malgastado el dinero. :-)

----------


## Misko

Yo desdesgraciadamente compré el libro y luego leí las opiniones...las explicaciones son totalmente parcas, es el típico libro que parece que las explicaciones las hacen lo mas breve posible para ahorrar papel, odio ese tipo de libros. El único juego al que se le puede sacar el jugo, el de los colores, es original y fácil, en un día con poca práctica se practica...pero en general el libro es una mierda...para mi claro...y también es importante decir que, como habeís señalado y teneís razón, hay que comprar el libro adecuado para cada momento y sobre todo para el uso que vas a darle, pero claro, en todas las webs te ponen sólo el producto sin decirte si es para principiantes o expertos en la materia.

----------


## Prendes

> Yo desdesgraciadamente compré el libro y luego leí las opiniones...las explicaciones son totalmente parcas, es el típico libro que parece que las explicaciones las hacen lo mas breve posible para ahorrar papel, odio ese tipo de libros. El único juego al que se le puede sacar el jugo, el de los colores, es original y fácil, en un día con poca práctica se practica...pero en general el libro es una mierda...para mi claro...y también es importante decir que, como habeís señalado y teneís razón, hay que comprar el libro adecuado para cada momento y sobre todo para el uso que vas a darle, pero claro, en todas las webs te ponen sólo el producto sin decirte si es para principiantes o expertos en la materia.


1.- el libro no es una mierda, simplemente está fuera de tu nivel y no le puedes sacar partido.
2.- esta todo PERFECTAMENTE explicado, con consejos, explicaciones de por qué se hace cada cosa en cada momento, etc etc
3.- tiendamagia pone la dificultad del libro (facil intermedio dificil si no me equivoco)

No me parece ni medio normal que digas que el libro es una mierda porque para ti un juego bueno sea el que te sale en un día. Me parece que andas por mal camino si pretendes dominar un juego en una tarde...

----------


## joepc

> ...las explicaciones son totalmente parcas, es el típico libro que parece que las explicaciones las hacen lo mas breve posible para ahorrar papel, odio ese tipo de libros...


Si a Cartoficciones le quitas los juegos y te quedas con al teoría, tienes un par de artículos que bien analizados valen mas que el libro entero ... si luego sabes apreciar los juegos su valor es incalculable.

----------


## joepc

> ...las explicaciones son totalmente parcas, es el típico libro que parece que las explicaciones las hacen lo mas breve posible para ahorrar papel, odio ese tipo de libros...


Si a Cartoficciones le quitas los juegos y te quedas con al teoría, tienes un par de artículos que bien analizados valen mas que el libro entero ... si luego sabes apreciar los juegos su valor es incalculable.

----------


## ElMagoRodri

> Yo desdesgraciadamente compré el libro y luego leí las opiniones...las explicaciones son totalmente parcas, es el típico libro que parece que las explicaciones las hacen lo mas breve posible para ahorrar papel, odio ese tipo de libros. El único juego al que se le puede sacar el jugo, el de los colores, es original y fácil, en un día con poca práctica se practica...pero en general el libro es una mierda...para mi claro...y también es importante decir que, como habeís señalado y teneís razón, hay que comprar el libro adecuado para cada momento y sobre todo para el uso que vas a darle, pero claro, en todas las webs te ponen sólo el producto sin decirte si es para principiantes o expertos en la materia.


Me parece una falta de respeto terrible que digas que un libro es una mierda, básicamente por el hecho de que puede haberle costado mucho trabajo al autor y haberse esforzado mucho por dejar sus pensamientos en una obra, para que tu llegues y digas que el libro es una mierda, puedes decir que no te gusto, que no lo aprovechaste o que no te gustaron los juegos, pero no hace falta ser despectivo ,en mi opinión.

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Misko, con todos mis respetos, vuelve a leerte el libro. Creo que hemos leído dos libros diferentes.

Un saludo.

----------


## renard

Comprate el libro magia para ligar seguro que te gusta mucho mas.

----------


## Ignacio H

Misko, ya van dos hilos muy seguidos en los que criticas dos libros estupendos (sobre ambos he oído maravillas). Yo me empezaría a cuestionar si el problema viene de los libros o es en realidad problema del lector.

----------


## darkd

Que es malo el libro?, que es difícil? estoy en desacuerdo de las dos afirmaciones que haces, un libro estupendo que, si no sabes sacarle partido es culpa tuya, supongo que porque no tendrás el nivel.
No entiendo a las personas que se compran un libro para el que no tienen nivel y encima lo critican, es como si me compro yo el libro de monedas de piedrahita y lo critico diciendo que es una mierda (monedas casi no toco)

----------

